# Thoughts on lock-miter router bit?



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious if they're easy to set up and use. Average cost seems about $50. I'd like to use one for edge gluing and probably some miter joints for boxes (1/2" stock).

Thanks,

-SW


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had better results using splines.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

They require good precision to setup correctly, and it usually takes a couple of tries to get it right. Not a real big deal, and once setup they work nicely. I've got a Holbren lock miter that was surprisingly good for ~ $35...not sure if they still sell it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> Just curious if they're easy to set up and use. Average cost seems about $50. I'd like to use one for edge gluing and probably some miter joints for boxes (1/2" stock).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -SW


I recently purchased one(lock miter bit) from Rockler for about $15. Have not used it yet.

George


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

They are a PITA to set up, but a dream to use. Work great on boxes. I like to cross spline them for looks on small boxes. 
Gene


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lock mitres*

I recently bought a set and glued up some drawer sides with them. I was surprised how solid the joints were but they are a pain to set. One side of the drawer has to be run vertically through the router table which requires (in my case at least) construction of jigs to do this accurately and safely.

I will definilty use them again. Be carefull to purchase the right size bit for your project. I believe 1.5" will work for 1/2" stock


----------

